
Introducing Murphy: Helping you imagine “what if” - mzs
https://www.projectmurphy.net/story
======
methou
This is indeed very fun, but when mentioning "what if" the first thing jumps
into my mind is alternative history, like r/historywhatif. With all the
fancies of machine learning and Microsoft wouldn't be super cool to have
something that tries to figure out historical events, visualize them in a
timeline or a tree, let you replace some titles and compute the yields?

Hope I'm not off topic.

~~~
GistNoesis
Previously on HN, this popped to mind :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12922068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12922068)
TLDR:A short story expressing this idea ;)

------
mzs
For some reason the URL was not working for the story submission:
[http://www.projectmurphy.net](http://www.projectmurphy.net)

some examples:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/projectmurphy/](https://www.reddit.com/r/projectmurphy/)
[https://www.facebook.com/projectmurphybot/](https://www.facebook.com/projectmurphybot/)

~~~
anonymfus
Some especially nightmarish examples from that subreddit:
[https://i.redd.it/tag3yczdgcnx.jpg](https://i.redd.it/tag3yczdgcnx.jpg)
[https://i.imgur.com/zTl2KRq.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/zTl2KRq.jpg)
[https://i.redd.it/cyiiha73id3y.jpg](https://i.redd.it/cyiiha73id3y.jpg)

~~~
increment_i
The true nightmares come once you give a picture of yourself - this was
incredibly fun.

------
Apocryphon
I hope they learned the right lessons from Tay

~~~
vtange
I see it already - "What if <insert name> is Hitler"

Godwin's law always strikes

